# Meat Grinder?



## jalan43 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Jeff here. I am going to buy a new meat grinder to make sausage. I'm looking for at least a one hp. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm looking to spend $400 or less. There are plenty of new ones on Ebay, but I'm worried about quality more than anything. thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## porked (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought a Chef's Choice on sale for $350.00. One and a half HP and the thing rocks.


----------



## jalan43 (Oct 30, 2011)

I checked it out. Does it have a steel auger or a plastic one? Thanks for the input!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

Cabela's has some great grinders. I have one & it's very good.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Cabela's has some great grinders. I have one & it's very good.


X2!!   >>>>  http://www.cabelas.com/grinders.shtml

  Craig


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 31, 2011)

Same with me, they are well built, tough, and dependable.  And I was a meat man for 30 yrs and know grinders well.  I bought the Cabela's 1 hp; would have bought the 1.5 had it only fit under my cupboards on the counter, lol!  Plus, their customer service is excellent, also!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2011)

I just received this flyer from NT... You might check it out.. I believe several folks here have this grinder.... I have it... it's noisy but works well... Dave

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 8, 2011)

I have ran an unreal amount of pounds of deer, buffalo and elk through mine in the last 7 plus years not to mention when it has been borrowed out (and it is on the original belts yet). I'm guessing when I put it together I probably spent around $350 scrounging for good deals on the parts. The only part I have replaced is the power switch, that is the nicest part of putting one of these together... you can also fix it.

Mine is a 3/4 horse motor and a #32 grinder, but other wise I followed the plans I found - http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html

Here is the one I put together -


----------



## mossymo (Nov 8, 2011)

I have ran an unreal amount of pounds of deer, buffalo and elk through mine in the last 7 plus years not to mention when it has been borrowed out (and it is on the original belts yet). I'm guessing when I put it together I probably spent around $350 scrounging for good deals on the parts. The only part I have replaced is the power switch, that is the nicest part of putting one of these together... you can also fix it.

Mine is a 3/4 horse motor and a #32 grinder, but other wise I followed the plans I found - http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html

Here is the one I put together -


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice job on the grinder build!


----------



## venture (Nov 9, 2011)

The amazing things we can see on this forum.  Thanks for the pics!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 10, 2011)

That's a great grinder. Size is good and easy to fix if you need too!


----------



## michiganman (Dec 28, 2011)

who makes the #32 in the picture???


----------



## mossymo (Dec 28, 2011)

michiganman said:


> who makes the #32 in the picture???




I have no idea of the brand of the grinder, I picked it up off eBay; here is another listing for one right now - http://www.ebay.com/itm/150724507532

One thing to make sure of when purchasing a grinder that is for it to have ball bearings and not a bushing if you are setting up the grinder to be motorized and belt/pulley driven. Bushings will wear out quite fast, where the ball bearings in mine are now many years old and showing no signs of wear after grinding at least a few thousand pounds of meat.


----------



## michiganman (Dec 29, 2011)

im surprised you got that much wear out of it,as most of the grinders are made in china .I just sent back my #32 to place i bought it. the Model is from a main company here .It was very poorly made. Has a plastic bushing ,and slop from busing to shaft was 1/16? already.the plates after washing 3 times had major black tarnish color on them. Problem is it gets expensive sending/ buying with shipping cost so high .Glad your grinder is holding out,JIM


----------

